# Cold calls from financial advisors



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone else get endless cold calls from financial advisors. One firm with the initials P d V keeps calling me every couple of weeks asking to meet to discuss my financial needs. I've never given them any encouragement but they are so persistent. I have started being quite rude to them as they really are starting to bug me but think I'm going to have to step up the rudeness levels to get rid of them for good.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

AES International have been bugging me. They always start off "you've probably heard of us...".

The first time they phoned, the guy literally refused to accept that I didn't want to waste half an hour meeting him.

If I'm going to put my financial affairs in the trust of another person, it's going to be someone I've researched thoroughly and had recommended to me, not some guy that calls up begging for my business.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Does anyone else get endless cold calls from financial advisors. One firm with the initials P d V keeps calling me every couple of weeks asking to meet to discuss my financial needs. I've never given them any encouragement but they are so persistent. I have started being quite rude to them as they really are starting to bug me but think I'm going to have to step up the rudeness levels to get rid of them for good.


I did here and when in Shanghai i used to get them every week or so they drive you round the bend. I have my stuff tied up with a very well known lady on this board, and when i mention that i am taken care of by her, you can usually hear the sigh of resignation in the voice, and havent had any calls since.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe tell them you are in serious debt and can't invest for the next three to four years. 

I can recall receiving a few calls when I was there, but nothing persistent. The one I specifically remember was having one explain to me how I could avoid US taxes, and at that point I just started laughing.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Does anyone else get endless cold calls from financial advisors. One firm with the initials P d V keeps calling me every couple of weeks asking to meet to discuss my financial needs. I've never given them any encouragement but they are so persistent. * I have started being quite rude to them* as they really are starting to bug me but think I'm going to have to step up the rudeness levels to get rid of them for good.


Mate ... talk about a slow learner ...

I always like the one liner they use that says "you've been recommended by a friend" ... Oh is that right and who was that ... then I just tell them to pi$$ off! ..... :clap2:

I'll put up with most people doing a lot to me, but just don't bull $hit to me ! ... If you are doing that now it's obvious I cannot believe anything you are going to tell me ! ....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

They are quite annoying! I've taken to answering the phone, leave it on my desk and walk off to do something else! Figure there is only so many times you can scream 'hello' down the phone before you get the message (gives me a couple of weeks of peace and quiet until the next call!)


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I did receive one of these calls and I asked how exactly they had gotten my contact info. They said they couldn't divulge that to me, which I knew was BS because no friend or colleague of mine gave them my #. So I just told the guy that I send all my salary to my family in the US and don't have any left to invest. They never called back, thankfully.


----------

